# Aching In The Ribs



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Lately I have had aching in the ribcage and also pain in the sternum down until it reaches the ribcage too. On the right, I though it could be my gallbladder, the ultrasound says I have a few polyps, but the doctor says it's nothing to worry about. I believe they call this costal chondritis. Does anyone have this? What do you do about it? How does it relate to FM? Thanks!!!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Tania:It seems costrochondritis is a common symptom of fm. I have it too. Mine tends to be above my breast area and spreads across the chest area into my back. My rheumy suggested taking anti-inflammatories ie) vioxx or celebrex (unfortunately I already have tummy problems so I can't take these). If you go back to posts from last year (around November 30th - there is a post on costolchondritis. When the costo gets bad, I try to rest and take warm baths. Have you been diagnosed with fm? Would you consider getting a second opinion?


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Weener,I have been diagnosed with FM and also have osteoporosis. I'm like you; tummy problems and IBS so I can't take those meds. I basically use the heating pad and tylenol. Just curious who else had this problem because it really isn't a trigger point on the FM body map. Thanks for the reply!


----------

